# Knights Of Terra



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a story of my new chapter Knights of Terra heroic 5th company. Enjoy.

Chapter 1:

Captain Handsfol of Emperor’s Space Marine chapter, the Knights of Terra 5th company stared out over the bulwark at the ork horde. For the last four days thousands of orks had assailed his company’s defences and each time they had been repulsed, barely. However each time the Knights had pushed each wave back with righteous fury especially after tactical squad Galacius had been wiped out in an ork ambush and their bodies chained to the orks war vehicles. Needless to say Captain Handsfol lead a counter-attack that managed to get all of the fallen bodies back with minimal casualties.

Two days earlier the 45th Horatio imperial guard regiment had been wiped out leaving Handsfol without any support and a severely threatened right flank. Now he was cut off from the rest of the imperial army in need of support and was about to be overrun by a tide of green, chanting their war-cries, moving forward slowly. His thoughts were interrupted as Dreadnought Chirol moved his massive frame over to the Captain, a veteran of three centuries of conflict armed with an assault cannon and close combat fist he was an instrument of death.

“They come again brother Captain.” Chirol’s highly metallic voice filled the air.
“Prepare the men, we probably won’t be able to hold off another assault but in the Emperor’s name we will take as many as we can with us.”
“Aye For the Emperor!”

Chapter 2: Coming soon.
Feedback would be appreciated.k:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice. good work, keep it up!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Chapter 2*

This would be the orks final push and if they succeeded then the left flank of the Imperial army sent to stop Waargh! Bilutz would be threatened. The ork force started to run straight towards the Knights position. Immediately they were met with the 5th’s Heavy weapons from their devastators. Heavy bolter rounds and frag missiles taking a fearsome toll on the ork horde, but for every ork killed more took their place. Soon the charging greenskins were in bolter range.

“Brothers destroy this green menace. FOR THE EMPEROR!”

Shouting their war cries the Knights opened fire on the green tide. However no matter how much bolter fire the Space Marines hit the orks with, they just kept coming. Then they were among the Space Marines and vicious hand to hand fighting began. Captain Handsfol ordered his command squad to the thickest fighting and soon was swirling his deadly Power mace through the orks ranks. He brought it smashing down on an ork that moved to cut down Veteran brother Malon holding aloft the proud 5th’s banner. He brought his bolt pistol to bear on an ork nob brining him low with 4 shots to the head. A killa kan pushed its way to the front of the orks ranks and moved straight towards him, and was about to cut him in half when Chirol’s massive frame charged headlong into it smashing its claws with one mighty swing from his close combat weapon and brought his assault cannon straight into its armoured front and rained death on it. He turned and saw the orks charge straight towards Devastator squad Adieus, whose weapons were the only thing stopping their war vehicles from advancing. But before the orks reached them a whine filled the air and Assault marine squad Jarvis smashed straight into the orks ranks. Handsfol took all this in even when he was swinging his mace down onto a startled orks head.

The Knights fought for hours, and like heroes, but sheer weight of numbers were taking their toll. Already from his 60 marines left standing after four days of fighting only 16 remained from a few hours of fiece fighting. Each one taking scores of orks with them. The Marines made a last ditch defensive area as the fighting lulled. Captain Handsfol was wounded, badly. He lost his right arm taking out an armoured nob when it sliced his arm off as he dealt it a killing blow. Dreadnought Chirol was now temporarily in-command until apothecary Folk had treated the Captain. Chirol already had felled a tree for cover for the tactical marines. He radioed the army commander Chapter master Yaoulk of the Striking snakes, and was promised reinforcements as soon as possible. Most of the Imperial army was now on the move towards the Knights position knowing that if the fifth could hold out a few more hours, then they could crush the orks. 

Chapter 3 coming soon (i.e. tomorrow.)
And i know that the dreadnought taking over is unlikely BUT its only temporarily.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

In the first chapter you need to change 'needles' to 'needless'. In the second chapter at the start of the third paragraph 'no matter how much fire was put into the xenos ' doesn't read well. You have spelt vicious wrong, you put viscous. But other than spelling mistakes it all seems OK. However the chapters are fairly small and read much more like a summary than a story of the battle. Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome fluff! 

keep it up

+rep


edd


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry i wont be able to put the next chapter up until wednesday now. Too much work on at the moment thanks to one stupid person. Will try and get it up asap.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Chapter 3:*

A fresh wave of orks were already pushing their way through their own dead in eager anticipation to close with the orange hummies. Soon the weary marines were back in the thick of it bellowing their war cry’s as they made their last stand. Captain Handsfol was back on his feet as soon as the apothecary Folk had stemmed the bleeding. All he could see was green. Grabbing his mace he charged forward to join the rest of his brothers in combat. He crashed tackled a big ork with slamming his mace into its gut. Leaping to his feet he brought his mace up in a viscous uppercut into the next ork to charge him. He turned and received an ork round to his left eye. Snarling he threw his mace into the ork crushing its skull. Charging forward he grabbed an orks wrist and flipped it over his back and stamped on its face crushing it. Turning he watched brother Jalon firing his plasma gun into an orks face burning through it too come back out and hit an ork in the gut knocking it over. He grabbed his mace and smacked an ork that charged at him bellowing. Handsfol turned and watched Chirol smashing through the orks ranks his assault cannon blazing. Handsfol watched as an ork ran forward and threw something onto the side of dreadnought Chirol and move back to the orks ranks. Dreadnought Chirol went up in flames, the top half of his body missing. Even in death dreadnought Chirol took with him twenty orks, his assault cannon still firing. Bellowing in rage Handsfol rallied the surviving marines and charged forward. Smashing aside a ork nob standing on top of Chirol, Handsfol dump tackled another ork as he strove to defend Chirol’s body from the orks defiling his holy shell. The rest of the marines stood around in a protective ring to defend the holy body. He looked up and saw Warboss Bilutz pushing his way through the greenskins in a desperate effort to get to Handsfol. Handsfol rallied round to his remaining marines, five of them were left. He swore that the fallen would be remembered and avenged; if he could kill the Warboss then the 5th company would be avenged. The glorious 5th Knights of Terra’s company prepared to take as many as possible with them, Handsfol charged forward, smashing orks left and right in a desperate effort to kill the warboss. However from the skies lines of drop pods came hurtling down towards the orks. The drop pods disgorged their deadly cargo, the 1st Company Knights of Terra. Immediately they fell upon the orks with righteous fury, determined to slaughter them to avenge their fallen brethren. 
“FOR THE EMPEROR!” yelled Handsfol charging the orks leader, to his left the rest of his men bellowed similar cries. The ork boss bellowed “WAAAGH!” charged back and the two leaders clashed. Bilutz brought is claw to rip his other arm off but Captain Handsfol was too quick and weaved away at the last moment. Bringing his mace down he managed to damage Bilutz hydraulics for his claw, jamming it. Ducking as the Warboss swung his claw like a club Handsfol crash-tackled the Warboss and started to pummel its stomach with his mace. The warboss smashed his claw into Handsfol knocking him five feet clear of the ork. Standing Handsfol looked at the charging ork. He turned and saw Brother Alexis plasma pistol. Alexis had died during the fight to reclaim Chirol’s body. Grabbing the plasma pistol he fired it straight into the Bilutz’s face. The charging ork slowed as the round burned through its face. But it still had enough momentum to carry on its movement and stabbed its power claw straight through the Captain. Handsfol yelled in fury and smashed his fist down on the warboss. The Warboss died, burned by over 500 degrees of plasma. Handsfol slipped out of consciousness.

Right the fourth part will be up tomorrow.
Enjoy!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

good work ramo rep+


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Handsfol woke to a dim light. He recognised the medical bay of the Strike Cruiser “Eternal Wrath”. Looking round he saw the remains of his company, Veteran Champion Sillas, Veteran Malon, Brothers Jaryt and Grel, and Apothecary Folk. The rest of the fallen were lying on similar tables to him but out of their power armour, and covered by sheets. Ninety Five Space Marines gone!
Chief apothecary Nass strolled over to him interrupting his thoughts.

“Welcome back Brother Captain.”

“What happened?” inquired Handsfol “After I lost consciousness.”

“We won, brother. The xeno wouldn’t stand after the leader died. The 
Imperial Army pursued them and even as we speak they are crushing them. Thanks to your company’s action we have stopped a Waaagh! That threatened three whole systems.”

“Where are we headed now?”

“We are headed back to our fortress monastery. Chapter Master Beziel wants to talk to you, about your company.”

Handsfol stared down to his severed right arm, and saw a bionic implant, ending in a fist with a storm bolter attached. He stood, thanked the apothecary and joined the rest of his company in their shrine where they were with a Chaplin Linest going over the rites of the fallen. 

(Two weeks later)

Chapter Master Beziel stared at the “Eternal Wrath” coming into low orbit. On board the remnants of the 5th company. He sighed at the loss of ninety five of his Marines! The fifth company did meet a fitting end and did an outstanding job and stopped a Waaagh! That threatened three whole systems and billions of lives. He had spent the last two weeks praying to the Emperor, for the fallen. He knew that it would take decades for the Knights to get the company back to full strength. Until then he had decided to take elements of the 7th, 8th and 9th companies to make up the bulk of the 5th. The thunderhawk carrying captain Handsfol and his men came streaming down from the Cruiser. 

Sorry that there is no action in this one folks. In the next and final chapter there will be lots of action i promise.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

good work ramo


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Handsfol and his men charged over the trench straight into the mist of the traitor guardsmen. Handsfol smashed one traitors face in before shredding three more with his storm bolter. He swung his glistening power mace in an arc decapitating two ex-commisars who got in his way. Barely 100 metres in front of him stood the sorceror. Guarded by 12 Khorne Beserkers from the World Eaters he was chanting, trying to open a deamon gate.

"Brother Sergeant Dedalus take command of the line. HOLD IT AT ALL COSTS. Sergeant Alfonso lead your squad to the flank and take out their heavy weapons. Sergeant Falian STRIKE FROM THE SKIES!" He roared into his vox.

Dedalus immediatly ordered all the marines to start pouring their fire into the traitors at the front, pulverising their puny armour and heads. Sergeant Alfonse led his 2nd company veteran squad straight into the heavy weapons positioned on the ridge silencing their devastating fire.

Suddenly the air was filled with a whining sound as Falian and his marines jumped in from a thunderhawk and threw melta bombs onto the traitors war machines before jumping out.

"Brothers we must stop this vile traitor." Handsfol bellowed as he charged forward through the guardsmen firing and smashing all that stood in his way, his command squad hot on his heels. The beserkers saw this challenge and with smiles charged forward bellowing "BLOOD TO THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE".

Handsfol met the first beserker head on shooting it in the face making it reel back, before smashing his powerfist through its helmet. Swinging his fist he knocked over the second allowing Brother Jalon to stab his power sword through its chest, gutting both hearts.

He flipped the next one over and blew its face out with a punishing hail of storm bolter fire. He turned and saw his command squad tying the rest up allowing him to charge the Sorceror. He charged forward.

"FOR THE EMPEROR!!!"

The chaos sorceror looked up and began chanting faster. Beneath him the gate was almost open. However he couldn't finish it as he smashed his head in with the powermace.

Thank you all for reading a sequal will come up but will be based on the heroic 3rd company!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn cool, i hope the next part will be as good


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

wow. WOW. lol very nice mate


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good work ramo always enjoy reading your fluff  JD + rep


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Liking it Ramo, good read


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Continued:*

I have decided to continue thanks to you lot. However i may not post the next part for a while as im doing another story of the 3rd company and some joint fluff with dark angel. But Handsfol will return.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Handsfol walked into the Command Centre of the capital city Galiun on the planet night fall. After he had killed the Sorceror he had allowed the Imperial Guard to deal with the remenants of the force protecting the sorceror while he and his men returned to the Space Marine command. The commander of the Space Marines joint force with over a dozen Chapters involved was Chaplin Skriat of the Black Templars. He walked past a wall which had been covered with Chaos symbols and watched for a minute as a Black Templar Dreadnought pounded the wall into dust with its assualt cannon.

He walked into the Vox room where Skriat was and said "Brother Chaplin. You wanted to see me?"


----------

